# Dumb Inventions for waterfowl hunting



## QuackerStacker

what are some of the dumbest or wildest inventions you have seen for waterfowl hunting


----------



## QuackerStacker

mine would have to be one of two things i seen in last yeara Macks Prarie Wings

1 this powder stuff that you sprinkel in the water and it brings the ducks in from "the ozone" i dont remember what it was called

2. the led flashing (Spinning wing decoy replacement)

i guess you could use both of them one to bring them in from a hundred miles and the other to blind the birds when they got within 100 yards. some people take this over the edge


----------



## diver_sniper

Yup, that rave party robo duck would be on the list. Also the Cabelas Vortex. I don't care what anyone says, I thought it was a joke the first time I saw it in the catalog. Something about robo ducks... They just radiate stupidity.


----------



## wetlandfarms

QuackerStacker said:


> i guess you could use both of them one to bring them in from a hundred miles and the other to blind the birds when they got within 100 yards.


LOL... :rollin:

Yeah the Duck scent crap is gotta be the best! I like how it says in the advertisement, *"the power of a baited pond in a bag"* It's like their target market for this product was outlaws. Funny stuff


----------



## gaddyshooter

I thought the same thing about the "vortex" thing too. My blind is right next to a blind in a public waterfowl hunting area, that was in the newspaper,and had everyone talking this past fall. It broke the state record for number of ducks killed from one blind in a season. They killed like 1200 ducks from this one blind. The had a spread of decoys in front of the blind that was probably 250-300 decoys and one of those vortex things right behind the blind, and about 6 robos going at the same time. We kinda joked and said it looked like a freaking circus over there, until the ducks just started sucking out of the sky and right to them. Happened pretty much every day, all season long.


----------



## mallardrocker

what is a vortex thing?


----------



## USSapper

It is a swivel witha motor running it, with ducks at the end of two elastic poles that spins around in a circle


----------



## blja0601

so do you think that was the ticket to them nailing the birds? aren't those things like 500 bucks once its all said and done


----------



## wetlandfarms

Here's a picture of the Vortex. I will have to admit, I went on Cabelas site and viewed a video clip of this thing in action...It actuallly looks pretty good. It might make you dizzy watching it Tho!









I would have to say their location was the reason the killed so many ducks.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Deadliest machine on snow geese ever. Crazy!


----------



## fox412

the thing that I think looks the dumbest is the String of Wings.


----------



## jgat

How about the corn decoy?


----------



## bowhunter04

I'll second the corn decoy!!


----------



## USSapper

Avery :eyeroll:


----------



## BeekBuster

What do you guys think of the still decoys of the birds flying/landing?


----------



## wetlandfarms

3rd to the corn decoy!


----------



## Lindahl

"The power of a baited pond in a bag"?

Is that a good thing?

Not sure if that is funny or just plan sad.

I'm going with funny.


----------



## dblkluk

"Seasoned shot" The shotshells that claim to "season" the bird when you shoot it

String of wings..

And those carry lite flying decoys that dont move one bit..


----------



## mallard_molester

the camo beer cuzie. is this so the game warden cant see it??


----------



## PJ

Actually I was told you can legally drink while hunting in North Dakota. You just can't be drunk. :lol:


----------



## mallard_molester

PJ said:


> Actually I was told you can legally drink while hunting in North Dakota. You just can't be drunk. :lol:


maybe if your drinking odouls


----------



## universitywaterfowler

go out with a sixer of wine coolers :toofunny:


----------



## BeekBuster

That's some sad, sad talk.
uke:


----------



## PJ

Not saying I would do it or condone it. That's just what I heard. :roll:


----------



## wetlandfarms

Here it is Boys!! Better Get 'em while they LAst!!



*Your bid buys 3 dozen brand new goosegrub top view silhouette corn decoys. These decoys are a must have for decoy shy birds. It puts interested, but shy birds in your decoys. decoys are 9"x 2" and made of a 100% water proof and tear proof high tech flat material that will last for years. *

Finally the silhouette corn decoy. No more carrying around those bulky full body corn decoys, Finally a corn decoy that is Stackable!!!! HECK YESSSS! :toofunny:


----------



## universitywaterfowler

WHERE DO I SIGN


----------



## HonkerExpress

oh yeah boy, I got the high bid. I am gonna spank em come opener. lmao. And yes, I am just joking.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

I'm not positive but isn't this still baiting? I was under the impression that anything that resembles food used to attract birds to a field was baiting? perhaps I'm wrong but I believe I've seen this arguement before.


----------



## mallard_molester

what about the spray can snow


----------



## goosebusters

mallard_molester said:


> what about the spray can snow


That stuff works though. Flat out works! You can make it seem dumb all you want, but it is a much cheaper option that buyin 3 or 4 snow covers. Actually buying 1 or 2 blinds and then 3 or 4 snow covers because snow covers only work with a few blinds.


----------



## dblkluk

> what about the spray can snow


Say what you want, but like goosebusters said, that stuff is invaluable late in the season.
I would rank spray can snow in my ten most important pieces of waterfowl hunting equipment!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just remember to stock up AFTER Christmas or you're paying waaaaaaaaay too much for it. We barely had to use any last fall so I'm still sitting on over 2 cases. I recall 3 years ago in Saskatchewan we got a lot of snow and forgot the spray and we couldn't find any anywhere. It made hiding our blinds very difficult (we don't use covers, just spray). So like dblkluk said, it's flat out invaluable.

Don't buy the "name brand" stuff, if you're paying over $1/can you're paying too much.


----------



## wetlandfarms

where can you get some of that spray snow at??...I've meaning to get some of it, just havent got around to it yet


----------



## Yankee Spec

Yu can buy it in the craft department at Walmart for a couple of bucks or you can buy the name brand stuff for $11

If you wait until near Christmas Walmart will almost give it away.


----------



## magnum44270

the dumbest invention ever.....ROBO DUCK>>SPINNING WINGS...............yes they are deadly, yes they work,... but they are Gay!..if you cant call ducks into a regular decoys set up..go the F home!!!!!>.........spray snow is great!!!! try late season with out it and all you ave is a brown blob in the middle of o snow white field..


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Hunt a lake where your lucky to see 50 ducks in a day, LUCKY! Hunt spots where your happy to have 10 ducks total come into your spread, hunt somewhere the birds don't want to be. When you don't have the option of being on birds, when you don't have a state that lets you hunt any un-posted land, when you don't hunt where there are large numbers of birds, you have to take every advantage you can get. Also hunting next to other hunters can hurt you horribly. Putting spinning wing dekes out can help, you don't need them, then don't use them, but there are places, and situations where I do believe they belong.


----------



## magnum44270

dont be ";that guy" on public land, sucking in all the birds , jsut because you have a robo duck.you will be hated by everyone!... learn how to call, learn how to set up a spread...


----------



## magnum44270

the only reason they could be needed is because "that guy" next to you , or "that guy" across the marsh has one.....if it wasnt for "that guy"., you wouldnt be need by anyone........


----------



## magnum44270

universitywaterfowler said:


> Hunt a lake where your lucky to see 50 ducks in a day, LUCKY! Hunt spots where your happy to have 10 ducks total come into your spread, hunt somewhere the birds don't want to be. When you don't have the option of being on birds, when you don't have a state that lets you hunt any un-posted land, when you don't hunt where there are large numbers of birds, you have to take every advantage you can get. Also hunting next to other hunters can hurt you horribly. Putting spinning wing dekes out can help, you don't need them, then don't use them, but there are places, and situations where I do believe they belong.


sorry im off subject here "dumbest waterfowl inventions"...but gotta stand up......

50 ducks a day- id be happy with that...

ten duck days- id take that too

ducks dont want to be there...move or. set up a sread that is irresistable and call them in..its called hunting for a reason its not supposed to be easy

state that let you hunt un posted private property- i hunt sd and wi. i hunt public only.and i walk up to the front door , knock and ask for permission!

large number of birds- western sodak is a desert. what birds?

so yeah.. the dumbest invention ever...ROBO DUCK,


----------



## diver_sniper

I don't like robos anymore than you Magnum. And trust me, you and I could have a good conversation on exactly why we don't like them. They take a lot of the tactic out of duck hunting, but the undeniable truth is that they do work. So really, they aren't a dumb invention. I don't mean to argue, but something that comes out, works, spreads like wildfire, and makes the inventor a bunch of money, hardly a dumb invention. Still, like I said, I don't like them either. But lets not go into that.


----------



## magnum44270

QuackerStacker said:


> what are some of the dumbest or wildest inventions you have seen for waterfowl hunting


like my first post said.. yes they work at killing ducks.....

and yes as far as an money making , product that works, reliability...they are great

but the question is "dumbest invention for waterfowl HUNTING"... not waterfowl killing.,..

sorry im fired up today!.... i havent had beer, women, hunting , or fishing for 4 months.. im kind of worked up...only 2 weeks left


----------



## goosetalk

As far as the Robo argument goes, just having one doesn't guarantee you more birds. You may get more looks, but if your not hidden well or your decoys are not set for the wind, or you call too much, then the game is already over. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. I use them, but not always. I really don't know very many people that don't have atleast one. We have gotten to the point where we set them 30 yards upwind of the spread, because we had one day where flock after flock would work , but bank just out of shooting range. We turned them off, but that didn't help us. When we moved them, we started shooting. I love to use them early morning, before sunrise, and then turn them off. Water motion has been my main weapon the past few years. On our lease we run mallard machines and jerk strings. Waterfowl are always splashing while feeding, preening, and even chasing each other around. Now I set a robo duck next to a mallard machine or jerk string. The combination really looks natural.

Sorry for helping in high-jacking the thread, but I wanted to share my opinion.

Stupid waterfowl inventions
1. Hawkeye silo's---they don't help
2. Remote control Swimming decoys (use them to pass the time, but not effective in a large spead. A very small spread, say no more than a dozen, then they may help, but I would rather have a jerk string.


----------



## magnum44270

white hats.....

.ohh wait that isnt an invention to waterfowling,, but yet there always seems to be a yahoo at the marsh wearing one


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Ahh hello??? My responses aren't directed at you like that, its not meant for you, its an in general thing, 50 birds a day, I consider ducks and geese birds. 
And anyways in case you haven't read any other threads, I am all about calling and it is what I do, however I have been getting yelled at for talking about calling, and talking about my calling so I decided to try and answer something without saying just call them in like me. 
And I don't use robo ducks, I use to use a couple lucky air ducks, maybe , maybe 3 times a year. However they have their place, and I actually agree with you, wish people didn't use them.


----------



## dblkluk

How about the Goose suit? Thats got to be in the top 3 of all time!


----------



## diver_sniper

dblkluk said:


> How about the Goose suit? Thats got to be in the top 3 of all time!


Ohhh I like that one! My room mate still has one in the closet from way back. It's comin out if we ever do an old school hunt.


----------



## universitywaterfowler

Yea, go out and buy the new tim grounds old school.
If you've never blown this thing, try it out it is a sick call.


----------



## magnum44270

no worries UW.........as you can tell i dislike them just alittle bit....bad nes when a beginner or youth sees them pulling in birds when they cant get a look....snowball efect.......

a goose suit, id have to see that.....sounds pretty cool...

season shot!!!!!!... i was jsut thinking of handloading a mix of steel and rock salt, and peppercorns


----------



## SJB

Is it me or are the florescent duck calls stupid?? Didn't Dad tell us to use camo when duck hunting? These guys (who make the calls) are so proud of their them that they use bright paint to finish. Just flash that to a mallard on a sunny day.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

dblkluk said:


> How about the Goose suit? Thats got to be in the top 3 of all time!


Sit down with Old Hunter for a little bit and he'll tell you how many geese fell victim to the suit. When you pull to shoot, they don't flare....unlike blind doors.  I'll leave it to OH whether or not he wants to let out his oldest secret. 8)


----------



## Long Spur

I've field hunted over the vortex a few times. Very deadly. The ducks try to land on top of it.


----------



## wetlandfarms

:rollin: I just threw up from Laughing So Hard!!!

Every time i look at these pictures I have a sudden attack of uncontrollable Laughter!

Great Stuff, excellent feather detail


----------



## bandman

In the famous words of diver_sniper: "Dear God".


----------

